# Question about KODAK DCS 760's shutter life.



## Lawliet (May 15, 2008)

Hi The Photo Forum,

this is my first post here but I've enjoyed surfing around and reading incredibly good posts. so I decided to ask my question here. 

I am going to purchase an used Kodak DCS 760, the thing is I am pretty worry about its shutter actuation. I work in a studio-like condition so I don't think there would be any damage to the body. The only problem now is the matter of the shutter's life span.

I love hearing the sound of the shutter so I often keep taking pictures even it is unnecessary. I owned a Canon EOS 300d and I scored around 14000 shots within the first two weeks so the problem of shutter actuation really makes me worried. *Since the Kodak DCS 760 is a discontinued model, can I get my shutter fixed if it happens to be broken?* And the replaced shutter will be a new shutter or an old one taken from another used DCS 760?

I know the fee would be around 200 bucks but I'm willing to pay it if something bad happens. It is just that I don't want to buy that super cool camera to use for only two or three years, I want it to last longer, say, 5 or 6 years. Also my budget is pretty much constrained, I don't think I can purchase a new camera in the next 5 years. And I just fall in love with this powerful machine. So probably I think the shutter will eventually broken and I will need to fix it. 

I really need an answer to consider about my choice whether I will buy a dSLR camera. So all replies will be highly appreciated!

Thank you very much.


----------



## Garbz (May 15, 2008)

Hard to say if they recondition it or replace it. Given that it's discontinued they may replace it with a reconditioned shutter.

Either way The canon would be more of a concern. The 300d would have a shutter MTTF of around 40000 actuations (can anyone confirm?)

The Kodak DCS 760 being built in a professional Nikon body would be much closer if not greater than 100000.


----------

